# week of the 4th through 11th fishing



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

WI'll be in cheery grove don't care to travel so we're should I fish and what bait to use


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Beside the 53rd street boat launch area, far northern part of cherry where backwaters meet the ocean, or off the cherry grove pier. Would suggest fresh locally bought shrimp, mud minows, or cut bait. Good luck.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I'll be there also, just south of cherry grove pier. Will be mostly surf casting


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

June 4th or July 4th? If it's the latter I would pick a different place and time.


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll be just north of the pier


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

53rd is a good spot. They cleared out a lot of the brush to make the creeks more accessible. I walk to the left and fish around the bridge. Caught some good size flatties. That was last year though


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

What do you use for bait jerktherod


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Mud minnows, gulp 3 or 4 inch shrimp and the gulp 3 in curly tail minnows in white on a 1/4 inch jig head


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Where is a good place to get mud minnows


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I always go to fish-on outfitters. Call in advance to see if they have them. You can get bait bucket and aerator at Wal-Mart. Change the water daily and keep in shade and they last multiple days


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Also I fish them Carolina rigged with a circle hook. No need to set the hook. They are timid eaters so don't get too excited like I do when it first starts hitting


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Is the fishing better in high tide or low tide? Or does it matter in the inlet? And where is the south jetty people talk about?


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Never fished the Jetty. I prefer to fish when the tide is moving. I've had some good times fishing at high tide. There are quite a few places you can fish around at 53rd.


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm hoping to fish more this year then I normally get to and hopefully catch something worth putting on the dinner table


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Well water down there should be getting the right temp. I try not to travel far to fish when I'm down there because I enjoy quite a few beverages while I fish. I don't know how the pier has been lately. You can always check that out and rent a rod from them


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll have plenty of rods with me I always bring my Garcia 6500 or 6600 with an 8 foot rod and a spinning combo


----------

